# Global Warming



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

do you think it's actually happening?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Most definatley!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think so, sure.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well its almost kinda obvious something is happening, the weather has been changing a lot. The ice caps use to be like 10,000 feet deep are now only about 10 feet deep, or so says Al Gore in his book... :roll:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I think its happening. But maybe not as fast as said to be. But hey...who knows?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes I think its happening, and for the folks who don't maybe they should get their head out from under that iceberg before it fall on it.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

yea i think its happening bc of the iceburgs


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

My bf said that if we hadn't been doing the things we are doing has actually caused us to prevent another 'ice age', EITHER way, we are going to burn up someday due to natural flow of time. The sun will eventually explode....it's a star. lol

at least thats the jist of what he said he saw on the discovery channel :roll:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Free_sprtd sounds like you bf is a smart fella. I saw the same show on discover. One of my favorite channels along with National Geographic. Pretty scary stuff if you think about it too much :shock: In the big scheme of things we are pretty insignifacant.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes, we have about another 5.5 billion years to learn how to get off this rock before the sun burns itself out.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks Vida!! lol ya he looooooooooooooooves the disc chan. i dont know how he can watch it so long lol. some of it's pretty good though!

haha tim! scary stuff :shock: 

we tried explaining it to my mother in law about that, but she was like 'NO! humans did this, blah blah blah blah, that's why I pay X amount of dollars to windmill power' lol doesnt make much sense, but we just let her talk ahhahaha.

you're right though...we are tiny in the big picture. Nature will still take it's course.


----------



## marhlfld (Jan 14, 2008)

I voted no, because there wasn't a option for "maybe" or "other", or any other explaination.

Global warming by who or what? By people? A very small impact. By cars? Very little. By earthquakes and Volcanoes, yes, good size impact. By the Sun? Absolutely, a large part. By bombs and missles in the foriegn wars? Yep. By the Military, aircraft, battleships, you betcha. Lots of it.

Global warming is not a settled issue. It is a scare tactic. Yes, there is some going on, but not by people and cars alone. It may be a natural cycle of earth and universe. With all the natural disasters happening, there is a lot of heat coming from volcanos and earthquakes.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

tim said:


> Yes, we have about another 5.5 billion years to learn how to get off this rock before the sun burns itself out.


I could be here that long! :wink: lol jk hehe


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

In my opinion Global Warming is false false false. Its just a huge money making conspiricy. *Im not saying that Global Warming isn't happing, im just saying that it isn't our fault* 

Al Gore. A man who threatened to sue the United States if he didn't win the election. Ha. Al Gore is a part of the UN (United Nations) which is in favor of world government. Al Gore spread lies about Global Warming making people believe that its _there_ fault the world is "going to end" or "the earth is warming". It certainly is not. Its a natural process, why did the glaciers before our time melt? Did our cars cause that too? Its been happing for millions of years ever since the earth was formed it goes through natural processes. If it was our fault, why didn't we hear about it sooner? They actually clam "Al Gore, the finder of Global Warming". The word _finder_ is what bothers me. Its like he invented it. Which he did. Think about it, you send extra money on "Engery safe products" Like hybrid cars. They are supposedly the "New frontier". They don't understand is that when those cars break down and get sent to landfils, those batteries that are in those cars will cause a greater problem then the problem they think they are solving. Mass contamination. All that extra money that you send on "Enviormentaly safe products" Goes to the UN. Believe it or not. the reason scientists back it up is because Al Gore created a funding program for scientists. But the catch is, they have to support his ideas. 





> A desire on the part of climate science researchers to attract financial support





> Critics of claims that scientists and others concerned with global warming are promoting a fraud or hoax have commonly used the term "conspiracy theory" to describe this view. On the other hand, those who describe the scientific consensus on global warming as a "hoax", "fraud" or even "conspiracy" often object to the use of the terms "conspiracy theory" or "conspiracy theorists" to describe them and their views


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

i don't want to offend you Delete but give me a few days and ill prove you wrong...i want to make sure all my info is reliable and true...because then i would be stupid saying it. hahaha


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Go right head. But remember, scientists create false proof for Al Gore's idea so they can get funding. So please find something other then a scientific graph or a quote.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Whether global warming is a natural phenomenon or caused by human beings, it is having a dramatic impact all the same.

Nearly every nation but the United States was a party to an agreement signed in Kyoto Japan in 1997 referred to as the Kyoto Protocol. It bound developed nations to reduce their green house gas emissions by a certain percentage by a certain year. (I can't remember the details at the moment).

In an effort to comply with the Kyoto Protocol, the European Union designed the EU ETS, or European Union Emissions Trading Scheme. This caps the amount of emissions companies in certain industries are allowed to emit and requires companies who emit more than their allowance to either purchase another restricted company's emissions allowance surplus, reduce emissions elsewhere (such as in a developing nation) to offset its own emissions, or pay a fine for its emissions. As time goes by, the EU ETS will encompass additional areas of industry. There is actually a fair amount of controversy over the EU's plan to expand the EU ETS to cover the automobile and airline industries. 

The "cap and trade" system is thought by many to be a good way to achieve compliance with emissions requirements, as opposed to a tax on companies' emissions, for instance, because companies that are able to reduce their emissions stand to profit by selling their "emissions credits" to companies that can't. In fact, financial exchanges have been established where these credits can be bought and sold like stocks.

While the U.S. doesn't have any kind of a mandatory cap and trade system _yet_, many are betting that it isn't far off. S. 2191, "America's Climate Security Act of 2007" has been introduced in Congress and would establish a system of a similar nature to the EU ETS in the U.S. http://www.opencongress.org/bill/110-s2191/show 

Whether in anticipation of Federal regulations, a desire for good publicity, or a genuine desire to reduce pollution, many large companies in the U.S. have voluntarily joined the Chicago Climate Exchange http://www.chicagoclimatex.com/ which legally obligates them to reduce their emissions and allows them to buy and sell emissions allowances like the EU ETS. A similar exchange recently opened in New York. http://carbonfund.blogspot.com/2007/12/carbon-market-win-for-transparency.html

Whatever impact mankind's emissions may be having on global warming, there's no denying their effect on business and politics!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

nicely put Mike!!!

Delete, I am not trying to offend but did you actually see 'An Inconvenient Truth'???


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

First of all,
YES Global Warming IS happening. What? You think the ice bergs are melting, the weather is getting hotter etc. For NO reason at all?!
Well,
Yes, it HAS got to do with pollution. Think about it. How many people are in the world? About 6 billion. The Marjorty of the 6 billion probably have cars, eletricaty, etc. When you have lights on in the house. It makes greenhouse gas. When you have the fridge on, it makes greenhouse gas. When you are watching TV it makes greenhouse gas. That's why I always try and turn things off in the house if they are not being used. This greenhouse gas goes up to the earth's force field thingy. Sorry I do not no what it is called. Once it full, WHO knows what will happen? Hmm?
YES, it does have to do with nature as well though. But my point is, the more electricty you use, the more greenhouse gas and pollution you make. The more Global Warming will happen. It is happening faster then you think. Over the last ten years all of the earth's counrties weather has gone up 1 degree. In Antarctica, it was gone up 5!


The other point is, people are not doing enough. No one will do enough untill we are all almost dead.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Then why did the glaciers melt before our time? Its a natural process. There is nothing you can do to stop it, so you all are wasting your money on "Engery Safe" products, which most of that over spent money is going ot the UN anyways.



> With wit, smarts and hope, AN INCONVENIENT TRUTH ultimately brings home Gore's persuasive argument that we can no longer afford to view global warming as a political issue - rather, it is the biggest moral challenges facing our global civilization.


An Inconvenient Truth to me, is more promiting Al Gore then Global Warming.

What im trying to say is. We didn't create Global Warming, and we cannot end it. So your wasting your money on energy safe products.



> Al Gore. One of the biggest hypocrites you will ever come to hear about. Public records reveal that as Gore lectures Americans on excessive consumption, he and his wife Tipper live in two properties: a 10,000-square-foot, 20-room, eight-bathroom home in Nashville, and a 4,000-square-foot home in Arlington, Va. (He also has a third home in Carthage, Tenn.) For someone rallying the planet to pursue a path of extreme personal sacrifice, Gore requires little from himself. Gore has held these apocalyptic views about the environment for some time. So why, then, didn't Gore dump his family's large stock holdings in Occidental (Oxy) Petroleum? As executor of his family's trust, over the years Gore has controlled hundreds of thousands of dollars in Oxy stock. Oxy has been mired in controversy over oil drilling in ecologically sensitive areas. Living carbon-neutral apparently doesn't mean living oil-stock free. Nor does it necessarily mean giving up a mining royalty either.



http://www.usatoday.com/news/opinion/editorials/2006-08-09-gore-green_x.htm[/quote]


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Administrator said:


> Nearly every nation but the United States was a party to an agreement signed in Kyoto Japan in 1997 referred to as the Kyoto Protocol. It bound developed nations to reduce their green house gas emissions by a certain percentage by a certain year. (I can't remember the details at the moment).


For me this was one of those moments I was embarassed to be an American.Lets hope the "America's Climate Security Act of 2007" passes.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

> A desire on the part of environmentalists to promote pollution-intensive industrial development in Africa, while reducing industrial output in the United States


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> What im trying to say is. We didn't create Global Warming, and we cannot end it. So your wasting your money on energy safe products.


Maybe we did, maybe we didn't, but I dont think its a waste of money in trying to delay it.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

AGREED! good point Meggy!


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

i am still working on my part Delete because like i said i want my info to be reliable....but where are you getting all of your information....can you give us some sources because otherwise i cannot get myself to believe most of what you say.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Global warming or not, I have switched my light bulbs to the energy saving ones, drive less, turn down the heat and buy energy saving appliances when possible. With energy costs what they are it just makes sense to try and use less. I don't care if its a conspiracy by Al Gore or Barney the blue dinosaur. If it saves me $$ I'm for it.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't care who's getting all this money we're supposedly produced by being energy efficient, I'm going to do my bit anyway. It's people thinking 'but I'm only one person' which means they can't be bothered to do anything, but when yu multiply that by million, no, BILLIONS, it WOULD mean something even if everyone drove their car a little bit less.
Sure, power plants etc kick out more than cars, but think how many cars there are in comparison - it's the sheer numbers that make the difference. And it's disgusting.

Global warming is a natural occurence, yes - sun, ice age blah blah blah - but we're making it happen FAR TOO FAST. Peopl get all confused because ideas about global warming and 'heading to the next ice age' are thrown around in conjunction, but the fact is they are a cycle. We accelerate the planet's warming up, ice caps melt, disrupt warm currents, it goes cold...there's also some concern about the fact it's warming so quickly because that amount of fresh water dumped in the sea can decrease its salinity, which means it freezes at a higher temp = MORE ice. More ice = more sunlight reflected and less warmth for the plant. That's part of the natural cycle, but the speed at which the ice is melting means it may not be able to level itself out in the way it has before.

Oh, blah. I just can't deal with cnspiracy theorists any more. Most people in the UK have never heard of Al Gore yet global warming is widely accepted as fact.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

*There is nothing you can do to delay it* Ok. Every couple thousand years or so, the poles switch. They say in about 50 years the North Pole will become the South Pole. There is hard core proof that this has happened before. Ocean currents are changing because of this. That is what is causing Global Warming not your stupid cars or the factories. Carbon Dioxide is NOT harming the planet in any way shape or form. Carbon Dioxide is plant food. As far as i know plants have been on this earth longer then we have, did they create Global Warming? NO. Animals edmitt Carbon Dioxide, should we tax them? NO.

Ok, Al Gore controls the Media. Therefore he controls what you know and what you don't know. He is in connection with the Clintons. Why do you never hear anything bad about Hilary? Or about Al Gore anymore? They control the media. 

The Governments Definition of Global Warming - Barbon Dioxide and other gases warm the curface of the planet naturally by trapping solar heat in the atmosphere. This is a good thin because it keeps our planet habitable. However, by buring fossil fuels such as coal, gas and *oil* and clearing forests we have dramatically increased the amount of carbon dioxide in the Earths atmosphere and temperatures are rising.

Propaganda. Flat out propaganda. If you take a look at Algore.com On his front page is clearly says under An Inconvenient Truth that A percentage of the profits go to a new effort, the Alliance for Climate Protection, to educate the public about global warming. Which means the profits go to HIM. To help him travel around in his big tour bus making his own huge "Carbon footprint". If you click on About the film. You will see a huge description. Plan as day clues that its propaganda. The Second sentence in the first paragraph says


> If the vast majority of the world's scientists are right


 But then look at the fifth sentence in the second paragraph that states


> Here he is seen as never before in the midea, funny, engaging, open and down right on fire about getting the suprisinly *stirring truth*


 Now did he just say _if_ in the first paragraph. I think someone is contradicting himself. 

Now in the second paragraph sentences 2-4 he portays himself as the victim as a real life superman.


> From the director Davis Guggenheim comes the Sundance Film Festival hit, AN INCONVENIENT TRUTH, which offers a *passionate and inspirational look at one man's fervent crusade to halt global warming's deadly progress in its tracks by exposing the myths and misconceptions that surround it.* That man is former Vice President Al Gore, who, in the *wake of defeat* in the 2000 election, re-set the course of his life to focus on a last-ditch,* all-out effort to help save the planet from irrevocable change.* In this eye-opening and poignant portrait of Gore and his "traveling global warming show". *Gore also proves himself to be one of the most misunderstood characters in modern American public life*.


 See how they are portraying him as almost god like? How they make it seem like he is "saving the world and we owe him our lives".

Now click on Al Gore's bio. Second paragraph.


> *Gore is also cofounder and Chairman of Current TV*, an independently owned cable and satellite television network for young people based on viewer-created content and citizen journalism. *A member of the Board of Directors of Apple Computer, Inc. and a Senior Advisor to Google, Inc.* Gore is also Visiting Professor at Middle Tennessee State University in Murfreesboro, Tennessee.


 He controls the media.

Look at the fourth paragraph.


> Since his earliest days in the U. S. Congress 30 years ago, Al Gore has been the leading advocate for confronting the threat of global warming. His pioneering efforts were outlined in his best-selling book Earth in the Balance: Ecology and the Human Spirit (1992). *He led the Clinton-Gore Administration's efforts to protect the environment in a way that also strengthens the economy.*


 Bill and Hillary are making good money off Global Warming too. 

Now kindly go to http://www.usatoday.com/news/opinion/editorials/2006-08-09-gore-green_x.htm 

Please look at the second paragraph it reads.


> Al Gore has spoken: *The world must embrace a "carbon-neutral lifestyle." To do otherwise, he says, will result in a cataclysmic catastrophe*. "Humanity is sitting on a ticking time bomb," warns the website for his film, An Inconvenient Truth. "We have just 10 years to avert a major catastrophe that could send our entire planet into a tailspin."


Now look at the 5th paragraph it also reads.


> *Public records *reveal that as Gore lectures Americans on excessive consumption, *he and his wife Tipper live in two properties: a 10,000-square-foot, 20-room, eight-bathroom home in Nashville, and a 4,000-square-foot home in Arlington, Va. (He also has a third home in Carthage, Tenn.)* For someone rallying the planet to pursue a path of extreme personal sacrifice, Gore requires little from himself.


Now look at the 6th


> Then there is the troubling matter of his energy use. In the Washington, D.C., area, utility companies offer wind energy as an alternative to traditional energy. *In Nashville, similar programs exist. Utility customers must simply pay a few extra pennies per kilowatt hour, and they can continue living their carbon-neutral lifestyles knowing that they are supporting wind energy. *Plenty of businesses and institutions have signed up. *Even the Bush administration is using green energy for some federal office buildings, as are thousands of area residents*.


Now the 7th


> But according to *public records*, there is *no evidence *that Gore has signed up to use* green energy *in either of his* large residences*. When contacted Wednesday, Gore's office confirmed as much but said the Gores were *looking into *making the switch at both homes. Talk about inconvenient truths


Now the 8th


> Gore is not alone.* Democratic National Committee Chairman Howard Dean* has said, "Global warming is happening, and it threatens our very existence." The DNC website applauds the fact that Gore has "tried to move people to act." Yet, astoundingly, Gore's persuasive powers have failed to convince his own party: *The DNC has not signed up to pay an additional two pennies a kilowatt hour to go green.* For that matter, neither has the Republican National Committee.


Now the 10th


> Gore has held these apocalyptic views about the environment for some time. So why, then, didn't Gore dump his *family's large stock holdings in Occidental (Oxy) Petroleum?* As executor of his family's trust, over the years *Gore has controlled hundreds of thousands of dollars in Oxy stock.* Oxy has been *mired in controversy over oil drilling in ecologically sensitive areas.*


Now the 12th


> Humanity might be "sitting on a ticking time bomb," *but Gore's home in Carthage is sitting on a zinc mine*. *Gore receives $20,000 a year in royalties from Pasminco Zinc*, which operates a zinc concession on his property. Tennessee has cited the company for adding large quantities of* barium, iron and zinc to the nearby Caney Fork River.*


If you need more information and refrences i'll be happy to show you more.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Delete, are you attacking global warming or Al Gore? I don't care if he burns $100 bills while he lights a cigar in his Hummer on his way to beat baby seals to death that he has pored crude oil on. Its not just one mans crusade. Yes global warming has happened before, but this time man has helped it along. I'm not saying we are the A#1 cause of it, we aren't, but if we as intellegent beings can do something to slow it down, don't you think it is our moral obligation to try? I don't think using energy conservation is a waste of money. It actully saves money in individual energy costs. You can't tell be that buying an energy efficient automobile will cost me more money then a gas guzzler when gas is at $3-4 a gallon. It just makes economic sense to conserve whether it has any effect on global warming or not. As far as Al Gore controlling the media, you are way off there. You need to do a little research on Rupert Murdock. If someone controls the media It would be him.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> Carbon Dioxide is NOT harming the planet in any way shape or form. Carbon Dioxide is plant food. As far as i know plants have been on this earth longer then we have, did they create Global Warming? NO.


Well there you go. Carbon Dioxide wont harm the planet if there are enough rainforests to counteract it all! 
Who's destroying the rainforests???? Humans!! Thus we are speeding the process/cycle up.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Mmk, delete, when they refer to the poles "switching" they are commenting on the apparent magnetic reversal the planet undergoes every so often due to the recycling crustal matter. This has got very little to do with GW. It has also been proven with hard science.

Yes, you are right about the natural process of warming and cooling that happens to the planet. There is much evidence for it. Realistically, a planet that happens to sit right inside the sweet spot, a specific distance from the sun, where temperatures are just right for complex life, can not sustain such a narrow temperature margin over its entire lifetime.

However, pollution has sped this process alarmingly. Humans, without a doubt, are having a profound impact on their environment and most of it is detrimental. Even if the process is inevitable, it would be best to let it continue on a natural timeline rather than speed its arrival. Who can predict the accompanying effects of an early warming period, or a warming period that exceeds the temperatures of previous periods? And wouldn't you like to cooperate with your environment rather than fight it? Energy efficient appliances and new sources of energy will have an effect far beyond global warming. Already, humanity has seen an incredible advancement in technonogy simply because of the looming threat of GW. If anything else, perhaps it has caused us to look at energy and how we obtain it in a manner that will promote technonogical advancement for the good of all.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Like someone said. Global Warming or not. We are still creating pollution. SO NO! It is not a waste of money. WE are not trying to be Greenies or anything. We are trying to make the world a better place.

Don't waste water.
Don't waste food.
Don't waste paper. We are tearing down our forests! It was been said that in 10 years, most of our forests will be all gone!
Don't waste energy.

Just do good for the planet.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Administrator said:
> 
> 
> > Nearly every nation but the United States was a party to an agreement signed in Kyoto Japan in 1997 referred to as the Kyoto Protocol. It bound developed nations to reduce their green house gas emissions by a certain percentage by a certain year. (I can't remember the details at the moment).
> ...


Australia was the only other civilized/developed nation that didn't radify Kyoto - this act had a major impact on the Federal Election that was just held in Australia and Kevin Rudd became our new Prime Minister - he had 2 leading policies 1. set a date to start bringing our troops home from Iraq and 2. Radify Kyoto.

If Global warming wasn't something that really concerns NORMAL people and compassionate poeple want to help slow down, do you think that a whole country's government would change simply because the people were annoyed that John Howard refused to sign the Kyoto agreement soley because the USA hadn't.

Delete - you clearly have an issue with Al Gore but i think that you need to wake up and smell the roses before there are no roses left to smell...........


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Agreed!


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

Again Delete I do need more proof because what you showed us showed me nothing!!! First of all like vida said the first article was really more on Al Gore than global warming. 
Now the second one on the other hand was an editorial. How do i know this??? Simply because it says at the top: Editorials/Opinions!!!! 

This is the definition of an editorial:	an article in a newspaper or other periodical presenting the *opinion* of the publisher, editor, or editors.

This article from usatoday shows no facts but instead somebody's opinion... I could write in saying that horses are actually mechanical creatures created in a factory...This would be completely false but could actually make it onto that website!!!

So yes i do need more evidence on your part!!!


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

latte62lover said:


> I could write in saying that horses are actually mechanical creatures created in a factory...


Do you mean to say they aren't? 

So far everyone has done a good job at remaining courteous and respectful towards one another during the course of this conversation/debate. I think it's safe to say that everyone appreciates this and I thank you on behalf of the community. We ask that you continue to keep our community guidelines in mind during this and future impassioned conversations/debates.

Thanks so much, 
Mike


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> First of all,
> YES Global Warming IS happening. What? You think the ice bergs are melting, the weather is getting hotter etc. For NO reason at all?!
> Well,
> Yes, it HAS got to do with pollution. Think about it. How many people are in the world? About 6 billion. The Marjorty of the 6 billion probably have cars, eletricaty, etc. When you have lights on in the house. It makes greenhouse gas. When you have the fridge on, it makes greenhouse gas. When you are watching TV it makes greenhouse gas. That's why I always try and turn things off in the house if they are not being used. This greenhouse gas goes up to the earth's force field thingy. Sorry I do not no what it is called. Once it full, WHO knows what will happen? Hmm?
> ...


Thank you!!! you took the words out of my mouth! lol!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, Thank YOU! That is prolly one of the first times that someone agrees, or said that they agreed with me!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Ehh. Im to wrapped up in Conspiracy Theories. Global Warming is an opinion. I'v exhausted the arguing in me.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow! is it hot in here? :lol: 
Has anyone else read about the amount of greenhouse gas we let into the atmosphere just by drinking carbonated soda?

Instead of a heated debate or an argument on this subject, we should post up some simple facts, or point out the little things in our local environment that we know are a pollutant and ways to fix them...

Did you know that a company in France called MDI motors has built a car that runs on compressed air? they will be sold to the public starting this summer! a few models to choose from, even a pickup truck!
This type of technology is in a prehistoric stage right now, but so was the gasoline powered automobile at one time.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

CuttingEdge said:


> Did you know that a company in France called MDI motors has built a car that runs on compressed air? they will be sold to the public starting this summer! a few models to choose from, even a pickup truck!
> This type of technology is in a prehistoric stage right now, but so was the gasoline powered automobile at one time.


Yea! I've seen them. I think it would be great for cities. 
In the meantime, I put more faith in hydrogen.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

heheheh - that is great cutting edge!

Did you know that Google has created a partner site called Google Black - it has a Black backgroung instead of white and only uses 1/3 of the power required for the white background :lol: 

check it out and change form the normal site to this one as it is better for the Ozone Layer http://black-google.blogspot.com/


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

I Love Lane said:


> heheheh - that is great cutting edge!
> 
> Did you know that Google has created a partner site called Google Black - it has a Black backgroung instead of white and only uses 1/3 of the power required for the white background :lol:
> 
> check it out and change form the normal site to this one as it is better for the Ozone Layer http://black-google.blogspot.com/


That's the coolest thing I've ever heard of. It's my new home page.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Nov 24, 2007)

tim said:


> CuttingEdge said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that a company in France called MDI motors has built a car that runs on compressed air? they will be sold to the public starting this summer! a few models to choose from, even a pickup truck!
> ...


I think I might just look into getting the air car.....soon! Gas prices are getting pretty bad. The base price for the pickup truck model is just under $15,000! Thats actually affordable! No more gas pump, I could fill up in my garage with my compressor.....

I know what your saying about the Hydrogen technology, it has come a long way! I just see too many variables to go wrong, too complex of a machine. Compressed air driven motors are fairly simple, at least simple enough for me to comprehend or possibly fix if something went wrong....


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I Love Lane said:


> heheheh - that is great cutting edge!
> 
> Did you know that Google has created a partner site called Google Black - it has a Black backgroung instead of white and only uses 1/3 of the power required for the white background :lol:
> 
> check it out and change form the normal site to this one as it is better for the Ozone Layer http://black-google.blogspot.com/


Thats fantastic. Thanks for that. :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

CuttingEdge said:


> Wow! is it hot in here? :lol:
> Has anyone else read about the amount of greenhouse gas we let into the atmosphere just by drinking carbonated soda.


I'm not giving up my diet coke, they will have to pry it from my sunburned dead fingers :lol:


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, this is for all you australians.

Can anyone tell me more about the giant solar towers they are building? Apparently they have plans down there to construct these great towers with mirrors pointing at them to collect the sunlight. 

Saw this on TV though so it might be BS. 

This thing...


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know if it is BS or not. I really haven't heard anything about it. It might be true. You see, Australia has recently had an election in Nov. '07. Kevin Rudd won, so we have a change in government. I do know that one of the parties were thinking about building a nuclear power plant. But I really DO NOT want one in Australia. Kevin has also said that he will be bringing the Aust. troops out of the war.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Huh, that sounds good for Austrailia. Hopefully the pending USA elections will yield similar changes.

I think it's true because I read something about Australia having actually chosen the site for the first one of those. It looks cool.

Actually the spanish already have one. It's way smaller than the Aussi planned ones but it works great for energy supply.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmmm, yeah. They have a massive project for water. Like a way to save water, it is gonna take ages to make. 

They are thinking about nuclear power plant though. I just heard from my pa, (he knows everything lol) that they might be building one of those solar things, (the pic you showed me) in Mildure.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

That would be sweet. I've also read that California is looking into constructing one. If it was sucessful in Australia, I'm sure california would be encouraged to go forward.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

tim said:


> That would be sweet. I've also read that California is looking into constructing one. If it was sucessful in Australia, I'm sure california would be encouraged to go forward.


Haha i hope they do build one here in Cali!


----------



## CuttingEdge (Nov 24, 2007)

When I first saw this picture I thought, solar pannels and a huge battery. :lol: 
come to find out that the concept is super heating air to make it rise in to a huge funnel to run turbines that generate electricity!
Brilliant concept. 
"A 1,600-foot structure, 260-foot-diameter cylinder taller than the Sears Tower encircled by a two-mile-diameter transparent canopy at ground level. About 8 feet tall at the perimeter, the solar collector will gradually slope up to a height of 50 to 60 feet at the tower's base."
Wow that place would be huge!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Yea, it will be. It will even have it's own electric car on a track for maintenance purposes...

I think they mentioned in the episode that only like one of these would be needed to power North Dakota entirely.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> Ehh. Im to wrapped up in Conspiracy Theories. Global Warming is an opinion. I'v exhausted the arguing in me.



.Delete. 
You have no idea. It is impossible for Global Warming to be an opinion. You see, Global Warming has facts to back it up. Facts that some people have already mentioned. 
1.) The Ice Bergs In Antarctica are melting
2.) The earth is getting warmer. I have said this before, but I'll say it again. Over the past 10 years every country on earth has gotten hotter by 1 degree. In Antarctica, it has raised 5 degrees! And another thing, would you think that we would call it Global Freeze? I don't think so, it only makes sense that we call it Global *Warming* because the Glob (earth) is getting warmer!
3.)Carbon Dioxide Emitted from Cars
About 20% of U.S carbon dioxide emissions comes from the burning of gasoline in internal-combustion engines of cars and light trucks (minivans, sport utility vehicles, pick-up trucks, and jeeps).US Emissions Inventory 2004 Vehicles with poor gas mileage contribute the most to global warming. For example, according to the E.P.A's 2000 Fuel Economy Guide, a new Dodge Durango sports utility vehicle (with a 5.9 liter engine) that gets 12 miles per gallon in the city will emit an estimated 800 pounds of carbon dioxide over a distance of 500 city miles. In other words for each gallon of gas a vehicle consumes, 19.6 pounds of carbon dioxide are emitted into the air. [21] A new Honda Insight that gets 61 miles to the gallon will only emit about 161 pounds of carbon dioxide over the same distance of 500 city miles. Sports utility vehicles were built for rough terrain, off road driving in mountains and deserts. When they are used for city driving, they are so much overkill to the environment. If one has to have a large vehicle for their family, station wagons are an intelligent choice for city driving, especially since their price is about half that of a sports utility. Inasmuch as SUV's have a narrow wheel base in respect to their higher silhouette, they are four times as likely as cars to rollover in an accident. [33]
4.)Carbon Dioxide from Airplanes
The UN's Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change estimates that aviation causes 3.5 percent of global warming, and that the figure could rise to 15 percent by 2050.
5.)Methane
While carbon dioxide is the principal greenhouse gas, methane is second most important. According to the IPCC, Methane is more than 20 times as
effective as CO2 at trapping heat in the atmosphere. US Emissions Inventory 2004 Levels of atmospheric methane have risen 145% in the last 100 years. [18] Methane is derived from sources such as rice paddies, bovine flatulence, bacteria in bogs and fossil fuel production. Most of the world’s rice, and all of the rice in the United States, is grown on flooded fields. When fields are flooded, anaerobic conditions develop and the organic matter in the soil decomposes, releasing CH4 to the atmosphere, primarily through the rice plants. US Emissions Inventory 2004
6.)City Gridlock
In 1996 according to an annual study by traffic engineers [as reported in the San Francisco Chronicle December 10, 1996] from Texas A and M University, it was found that drivers in Los Angeles and New York City alone wasted 600 million gallons of gas annually while just sitting in traffic. The 600 million gallons of gas translates to about 7.5 million tons of carbon dioxide in just those two cities.
7.)<>Carbon in Atmosphere and Ocean
The atmosphere contains about 750 billion tons of carbon, while 1020 billion tons are dissolved in the surface layers of the world's ocean. 
Also:
Forests 610 billion tons of Carbon
Soils 1580 " " "
Deep Ocean 38100 " " " 

Now, as you can see, they are *all *facts. 
This is an opinion:
I think yellow is the best color in the world. That is an opinion becuase there is *NO facts to back it up* and it is someone's idea of things. However, Global Warming *cannot* be an opinion becuase it has facts of it's own to back it up. So therefor, it is true. Someone didn't just say, hey I'm going to start up a rumor. Let's call it Global Warming! We will fool everyone on the earth! And best, of all people will believe me!
No, that is not how it goes. 


See the difference please between a *fact and opinion*. They are two *completely different* things.

You c*an not beat *evidence and call it an opinion. It is a little bit foolish.

And I am sure, that most people here will agree with me. Am I right?


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Yup. I agree.

However, some would say it's only an opinion that those 'facts' are in fact true. :roll:


----------



## CuttingEdge (Nov 24, 2007)

I think you pin pointed quite a few sources of pollution Rachluvshorses4eva.
But what is being done to stop or slow the effects that
For example: # 5.Methane Gasses has on our atmosphere?

I sometimes wonder if there really is anyone out there replanting 
rain forests.....How I would love to see an end to deforestation atleast on the commercial level.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

.Delete. 
You have no idea. It is impossible for Global Warming to be an opinion. You see, Global Warming has facts to back it up. Facts that some people have already mentioned. 


Now, as you can see, they are *all *facts. 
This is an opinion:
I think yellow is the best color in the world. That is an opinion becuase there is *NO facts to back it up* and it is someone's idea of things. However, Global Warming *cannot* be an opinion becuase it has facts of it's own to back it up. So therefor, it is true. Someone didn't just say, hey I'm going to start up a rumor. Let's call it Global Warming! We will fool everyone on the earth! And best, of all people will believe me!
No, that is not how it goes. 


See the difference please between a *fact and opinion*. They are two *completely different* things.

You c*an not beat *evidence and call it an opinion. It is a little bit foolish.

And I am sure, that most people here will agree with me. Am I right?[/quote]



Excuse me? Was i attacking ANYONE? No, so why attack me? I find that rather offensive. So here.

There are *facts* that Global Warming is just a conspiracy there are *facts* that the Gov. is tricking you into spending more money on hybrids and such. There are *facts* that yes Global Warming is happening but its *not our fault*. You just never hear about it because its such a widely accepted thing. I meant by opinion as if you believe its real or not. Just like people say that God is real and there is facts and evidence, but some people don't believe in god. There is *evidence* that Global Warming is a money making scheme. So please get your *facts* straight before you assume there are no *facts* holding up my side of the arguement.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> .Delete.
> You have no idea. It is impossible for Global Warming to be an opinion. You see, Global Warming has facts to back it up. Facts that some people have already mentioned.
> 
> 
> ...




Excuse me? Was i attacking ANYONE? No, so why attack me? I find that rather offensive. So here.

There are *facts* that Global Warming is just a conspiracy there are *facts* that the Gov. is tricking you into spending more money on hybrids and such. There are *facts* that yes Global Warming is happening but its *not our fault*. You just never hear about it because its such a widely accepted thing. I meant by opinion as if you believe its real or not. Just like people say that God is real and there is facts and evidence, but some people don't believe in god. There is *evidence* that Global Warming is a money making scheme. So please get your *facts* straight before you assume there are no *facts* holding up my side of the arguement.[/quote]


Ok then, could you please give me some evendice and some facts about what you have said? And I have never said that it was our fault. You cannot really go against evedince.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Nov 24, 2007)

Weather Global warming exists or not, should'nt even matter. I think it's time for these changes to be made in our world! 
Power plants! were still using 75 to 100 year old technology!
NEEDS TO CHANGE
Usage of fossil fuels for heating homes, running our cars trucks trains and planes! NEEDS TO CHANGE
Industry dumping deadly gasses and mass amounts CO2 into our skys ! NEEDS TO CHANGE
Polluting rivers lakes and streams!
Cutting down critical oxygen producing forests at alarming rates!
Melting polar ice caps frighteningly fast.....  
The list goes on!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

i am not going to quote you Rachluvshorses4eva cause it was really long but nice facts. I think it is nice when someone researches an answer and doesn't just say the first thing that pops into their head..... well done :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Why thank you I Love Lane. Thank you very much!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

CuttingEdge said:


> Weather Global warming exists or not, should'nt even matter. I think it's time for these changes to be made in our world!


I couldn't agree more. Well said CuttingEdge. :wink:


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Why thank you I Love Lane. Thank you very much!


 :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Global warming conspiracy or fact may be a moot point if all the predictions come true and the earth shifts it axis in 2012. I made the mistake of watching Decoding the Past on the History Channel last night. They did a segment on all the predictions about what will happen on Dec 12, 2012 when the sun aligns with the center of the galaxys dark rift. Anyone else watch it? I was just waiting for the Life after People documentary they did and got hooked in. Pretty scary if you are into predictions, galactic alignments and general stuff to add to the worry list. :wink:


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh, yea I watched L.A.P. too. I caught some snatches of that other episode as well.

Also, the Mayan calender ends abruptly on December 21, 2012, but we'll see when we get there.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

.Delete. Wrote:

Ok the fact of the matter is there are facts on both sides of the arguement. So basically its an opinion if you believe it or not. I just stated what i believed. Im not calling anyone stupid or ignorant because you listen to what the trashed media tells you to believe. You want facts? Here are some

1) There is a funding program created for scientists, the catch is they have to support Global Warming and come up with reasons why its our fault and how we can stop it.

2) They are putting regulations on factories and how much pollution they put out into the air, while building huge factories in Africa.

3) In reality, only 10 percent of the behavior of hurricanes in the Atlantic Ocean (where there are the best long-term records) is related to sea surface temperatures. When that is factored in, any changes in hurricanes related to global-warming become undetectable over the next century.

4) There were two periods of global warming in the last century. In the first warming, 45 percent of Kilimanjaro's ice cap disappeared. When the planet subsequently cooled, it lost another 21 percent. In the recent warming, another 12 percent has gone, the slowest rate of loss in the last 100 years. Some 4,000 to 7,000 years ago, the earth was a degree or two warmer than it is today, and yet Kilimanjaro's glaciers were greatly expanded compared to the current era.

5) There are dozens of other stories where scientists exaggerate global warming, ignore its positive aspects, and where the media only report the bad news. In August 2000, the New York Times headlined on the front page that "The North Pole is Melting" and that "the last time scientists could be certain that the Pole was awash in water was more than 50 million years ago." It turns out that two United Nations scientists were onboard a Russian icebreaker serving as a tourist ship when they encountered water at the North Pole. They told this to the newspaper without bothering to check the historical record. Open water is occasionally found at the North Pole at the end of summer. The Times ultimately retracted the story -- but that retraction appeared far away from the front page.

So, you have your opinion and i have mine. I think Global Warming is a money making scheme and the media is having your simple minded people believe that the world is going to end unless you stop it. It cannot be stopped, or controlled. Why did the glaciers before our time melt? Did our fossil fuels cause that too? No, its a natural process. But thats just my OPINION. Im sure your OPINION is different then mine.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Excuse You?! Well yes, it is an opinion, but it does have facts that Global Warming is happening. Do not insult me by saying I am simple minded. I DO NOT believe everything that the media tells me. I hardly here the media say anything about Global Warming anyway. And yes, for your information, I research about Global Warming, I watch programs and documentaries on Global Warming, I do work at school on Global Warming. I think I am pretty sure that Global Warming is happening. Yes, it is nature's course, but we can help to make it better and not worse. People do pullout, we litter, we leave lights on, we drive cars, we do a lot of things that cause greenhouse gases. No, it is not entirely our fault. But buying products is not a waste of money. Unless that is, if you want to make the world a worser place. If we buy products to create less greenhouse gas then we are not wasting our money. We are trying to make a change in the planet's future. Although Global Warming is happening, it is sometimes over-exaggerated. 

Please do not be rude about it. I never called anyone names at all. Just because I do not believe in your theory does not mean you have to be rude at all.

_*Edited .Delete.'s quote due to inappropriate words, please refrain from calling names, and becoming personal, this is a site for children also! - Meggymoo*_


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

There are certain technologies that people cannot live without now that they have been discovered. And those certain technologies such as means of transportation use fossil fuels that contribute to air pollution. But since warming of the globe is a natural process there isn't anything we can do to take away from it. *Ice will never stop melting.*Cars do not make ice melt. HEAT DOES. The Earth rotates and since it's axis is on a tilt, one hemisphere is closer to the sun than the other so that is why when we experience winter, the southern hemisphere endures summer so thus, *ice melts*. Which convinces all you global warming believers that global warming exists. I think its a government scheme of money, its some manipulative plan of money for Al Gore and all of his achievers.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

I hate to point this out but Global warming has been a problem for a lot longer then Al Gore has made it his lifes ambition to irradicate it. Just because he is on the band wagon now does not mean that this was his idea. Scientists have PROVEN that carbon emmissions cause the ozone layer to thin, thus letting more heat through from the sun, thus the planet is slightly hotter - ergo, GLOBAL WARMING. This was not Al Gores idea, i learnt this fact when i was in grade school a LONG time before anyone had even heard of Al Gore or hi little crusade. So I am sorry to offend anyone but if you say that global warming is a myth or not happening then you are not listening to what SCIENTISTS HAVE PROVEN. This is not opinion, this is clear cut plain and simple FACT.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> .Delete.
> You have no idea. It is impossible for Global Warming to be an opinion. You see, Global Warming has facts to back it up. Facts that some people have already mentioned.


Its good that you believe me now. About it being an opinion.

I love Lane- Scientists have proven that Global Warming isn't our fault also. So again is a matter of opinion, do you believe what people say about it being our fault? Or do you think that its not our fault and its just a money making scheme. I realise that its happening. Im not saying its not. Im just saying that i don't think its our fault. Not all scientists support Global Warming. Its my *opinion* that Global Warming is a scheme. Its your *opinion* that its not. See where im comeing from?


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Global warming is not our FAULT. We are, however, making i significantly WORSE. And we need to STOP.

No, cars themselves don't make ice melt, and you're right, heat does. But guess what? Cars MAKE heat. Voila.

I still don't get this thing about global warming being a government scheme. How does that work out?


----------



## CuttingEdge (Nov 24, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Global warming conspiracy or fact may be a moot point if all the predictions come true and the earth shifts it axis in 2012. I made the mistake of watching Decoding the Past on the History Channel last night. They did a segment on all the predictions about what will happen on Dec 12, 2012 when the sun aligns with the center of the galaxys dark rift. Anyone else watch it? I was just waiting for the Life after People documentary they did and got hooked in. Pretty scary if you are into predictions, galactic alignments and general stuff to add to the worry list. :wink:


I did'nt see that! I'll have to see when it's on again....
That happens to be the day after my birthday! SCARY!!!! I would be 36yrs and 1 day :shock:


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Delete - i can see the point that you are trying to make and i do agree that we did not start global warming but as Kyani said we are making it worse. I can not see how you are thinking that it is all a conspericy theroy on the governments behalf - that doesnt make sense to me :?: :?: :?: Maybe you could clarify how you think the government could have turned the issue into a money making scheme to help me better understand your opinion.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

My confusion was more about how EVERY country in the WORLD is trying to tackle global warming - so is EVERY government turning it into a money-making sham?

EDIT: ok, not EVERY government - every ethical one.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Nov 24, 2007)

Everything costs money. Which means someones making money!
Taking steps towards changing our environment is going to take alot of money, and I'm sure there's going to be all kinds, with their hand out looking for a pay check for their work. 
In 2005-06 I spent 4 months in Florida working for an independent contractor, got to see Hurricane Wilma!
I was down there to install Hurricane proof windows in residential homes. I got paid real good to do this work! Does that mean I'm a bad person for profiting from natural disasters caused by global warming?
Should I have done that stuff for free?

:shock:


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

CuttingEdge said:


> Everything costs money. Which means someones making money!
> Taking steps towards changing our environment is going to take alot of money, and I'm sure there's going to be all kinds, with their hand out looking for a pay check for their work.
> In 2005-06 I spent 4 months in Florida working for an independent contractor, got to see Hurricane Wilma!
> I was down there to install Hurricane proof windows in residential homes. I got paid real good to do this work! Does that mean I'm a bad person for profiting from natural disasters caused by global warming?
> ...


Really good point.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm making myself sound old but, I remember back in the 70's when then Pres. Carter started making any energy saving devises tax deductable. There were fly by night contractors galore making money selling wind terbines and solar panels. After the deduction was taken away most of the companys folded leaving people with ugly solar panels on their homes and giant windmills in their yard with no one to repair them or parts available for repair. I just don't want to see a repeat of that sort of "energy saving" schemeing. What lower income family can afford to replace all their light bulbs with the energy saving ones that are 5-6 times more expensive? Its easy for those more fortunate to say, yes I will buy the hybrid car and whatever energy saving gadget that comes along. Not everyone can afford to be "efficient" when the things that make it so are overpriced. I guess the point is, I agree there are corporations out there gouging the consumer for our want of a cleaner world. Its a sad truth, I don't have a solution, do you?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Im talking American. I should have claified. See, you donate money to the organizations to fight Global Warming with products. That goes straight to the government. But the thing is, no matter if we are making it worse or not, we cannot stop it. There are too many people in this world who don't care, there are too many people who would rather drive their normal care then go out and pay an extra couple thousand on a "Enviromentally Safe" care. Like my family for example, we have those energy safe light bulbs. They cost 12 for 2 light bulbs. 2! Thats rediculious. My mom has been looking into Hybrid cars, but my dad is totally against it, he is all into conspiracy theories like i am. My dad is convinced that the over all effect of Hybrid cars will cause more damage then good. His thinking is that once those cars go to trash and people send them to junk yards, and eventually go into land fills. The huge batteries will be devistation. His thinking is the chemicals from the batteries will seap into the ground and cause mass contamination. (I know i keep going on about Al Gore). But if you purchase his movie "An Inconveniant Truth" it clearly states that a portion of what you spend goes to his organization, to help spread the word of Global Warming. But think about it, pretty much they are saying its going to him, to pay for his food, to pay for his large MotorHome he drives all over the country in. Someone is getting rich off Global Warming, and i promise its not me and you. Its for a fantastic cause, don't get me wrong, saving the earth from itsself is a wonderful thing to do, but you have to think about all the people who don't care. All the people who sit around ignoring the fact. Its not a matter of what they "should" do, its what they do do. 

Another example. The price of Oil was 100$ a barrel. The price has now dropped to 75. Have we seen gas prices drop along with the price of oil? No. So in my opinion, someone is getting rich.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> Another example. The price of Oil was 100$ a barrel. The price has now dropped to 75. Have we seen gas prices drop along with the price of oil? No. So in my opinion, someone is getting rich.


Its frustrating but thats what happens when you live in a capitalist country like the USA. Your absolutely right, corporations are going to make money from global warming. Whenever there is a need for something there will be someone standing with their hand out and their pockets ready to be lined. If nothing is done via the new administration after the upcoming election I'm sure it well continue. 
I personally think there is a special place in hell for corporate big wigs who exploit the needs of the public good.

Sorry editing in: I want to add that batterys in landfills are a problem but many (mine included) landfills are recycling batterys. Its getting pretty common so I don't think that is an arguable point. If you want to get upset about something, think off all the TV's that are going to be dumped after all digital is in place in 2009. As far as I know there is only 1 facility in the whole midwest that is extracting the lead and mercury in them. Otherwise they are being dumped in landfills. Did you know the average 27" TV contains up to 8 pounds of lead? :twisted:


----------



## CuttingEdge (Nov 24, 2007)

I've heard about the electronics recycling Vida! It's even bigger than you think....There are a few companys doing this in wisconsin alone.
There is copper on all electronic boards, lead and silver are separated from the solder, mercury in the tubes, resisters, and whatnots....
And totally right about batterys and the lead they contain has become quite valuable! I get from $8 to $15 for the average car battery! I actually keep my eyes open for them now.... I also take in any scrap copper I come across on my jobs since the price shot up to $2.29 a pound! 
I guess what it comes down to is if you make it worth the consumers while to recycle. 
Michigan and a hand full of other states have bottle deposits for plastic and glass bottles. I went to upper Michigan two weeks ago to see a farm, and on my way bought some soda as I normally do on a trip and was aware of the bottle deposit, but the cost of the soda was the same as if I were in Wisconsin...So where does the bottle deposit money come from? 
Maybe Al Gore pays for it! :wink:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Im glad you see where im coming from. People are getting rich off our concern for the enviroment. Creating mass hysteria we look to our political leaders for guidence. They see that, take full advantage of it.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

CuttingEdge said:


> I've heard about the electronics recycling Vida! It's even bigger than you think....There are a few companys doing this in wisconsin alone.
> There is copper on all electronic boards, lead and silver are separated from the solder, mercury in the tubes, resisters, and whatnots....
> And totally right about batterys and the lead they contain has become quite valuable! I get from $8 to $15 for the average car battery! I actually keep my eyes open for them now.... I also take in any scrap copper I come across on my jobs since the price shot up to $2.29 a pound!
> :


If I was smart I would start a TV/electronics recycleing business. Sounds like there is definitly a need and very few suppliers of the service. Guess its the same reason I didn't by Microsoft stock back in the 80's and Google stock when they went public.  One of those wish I wouldas


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

http://globalwarminghoax.com


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> Im glad you see where im coming from. People are getting rich off our concern for the enviroment. Creating mass hysteria we look to our political leaders for guidence. They see that, take full advantage of it.


*nods head in agreement*


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

My link. Go there


----------

